# Boaters World Will F#@$ You



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I went by Boaters world today. I didn't really need anything but just seeing what they had. Decided I had to have a Beer Mug Flag anda Willamson jig. when the guy rang it up it was like $19.33. Well I gave him $20 and started thinking about the price. Niether one was marked down. They both rang up the regular price. So as he gives me my change and I look at the recipt that shows the regular price I tell him and he says its been happening all day. Then he gets this other kid to "help" and he says that once the sale is final there is nothing he can do. Just look at the bottom of the reciept you get after you have paid. It's in huge bold letters ALL SALES FINAL NO REFUNDS, EXCHANGES OR ADJUSTMENTS ON PRIOR SALES. I said I didn't know that until I got my reciept. So I ask to speak to a manager and this kid who is maybe 18 says that he is the manager and that the option has been taken out of the computer so there is nothing he can do. Then I said did you tell all of these other people that. Thats when I hollered out "Hey Everybody it's not really 10-30% off and once you pay you can't get your money back.If ithad beenmore than a dollar or two it could have been ugly, but I just left.

Just venting. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Out Align (3/27/2009)*Thats when I hollered out "Hey Everybody it's not really 10-30% off and once you pay you can't get your money back.If ithad beenmore than a dollar or two it could have been ugly, but I just left.
> 
> Just venting. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


that's a good one...

thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Out Align (3/27/2009)*I went by Boaters world today. I didn't really need anything but just seeing what they had. Decided I had to have a Beer Mug Flag anda Willamson jig. when the guy rang it up it was like $19.33. Well I gave him $20 and started thinking about the price. Niether one was marked down. They both rang up the regular price. So as he gives me my change and I look at the recipt that shows the regular price I tell him and he says its been happening all day. Then he gets this other kid to "help" and he says that once the sale is final there is nothing he can do. Just look at the bottom of the reciept you get after you have paid. It's in huge bold letters ALL SALES FINAL NO REFUNDS, EXCHANGES OR ADJUSTMENTS ON PRIOR SALES. I said I didn't know that until I got my reciept. So I ask to speak to a manager and this kid who is maybe 18 says that he is the manager and that the option has been taken out of the computer so there is nothing he can do. Then I said did you tell all of these other people that. Thats when I hollered out "Hey Everybody it's not really 10-30% off and once you pay you can't get your money back.If ithad beenmore than a dollar or two it could have been ugly, but I just left.
> 
> Just venting. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


his name is daniel and in high school he was a little snit and long story short i beat him up in high school and he ended up getting suspended if this makes your feel better!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i went into boater's world last summer looking for a nice set of foul weather gear, bibs, jacket, boots and when i looked for a few minutes i asked someone who worked there if he could point me in the right direction... he said they don't stock foul weather gear in the summer, turned and walked away.



are you f-ing kidding me? do they think it won't rain in july?



never been back. i probably over-reacted. but who the hell doesn't stock rain jackets year round? 



:banghead


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Well he looked like a little snit and he acted like he didn't give a shit and he came close to getting his ass beat today.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alum maverick (3/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Out Align (3/27/2009)*I went by Boaters world today. I didn't really need anything but just seeing what they had. Decided I had to have a Beer Mug Flag anda Willamson jig. when the guy rang it up it was like $19.33. Well I gave him $20 and started thinking about the price. Niether one was marked down. They both rang up the regular price. So as he gives me my change and I look at the recipt that shows the regular price I tell him and he says its been happening all day. Then he gets this other kid to "help" and he says that once the sale is final there is nothing he can do. Just look at the bottom of the reciept you get after you have paid. It's in huge bold letters ALL SALES FINAL NO REFUNDS, EXCHANGES OR ADJUSTMENTS ON PRIOR SALES. I said I didn't know that until I got my reciept. So I ask to speak to a manager and this kid who is maybe 18 says that he is the manager and that the option has been taken out of the computer so there is nothing he can do. Then I said did you tell all of these other people that. Thats when I hollered out "Hey Everybody it's not really 10-30% off and once you pay you can't get your money back.If ithad beenmore than a dollar or two it could have been ugly, but I just left.
> ...




hardass oke


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (3/27/2009)* i probably over-reacted. but who the hell doesn't stock rain jackets year round?
> 
> :banghead


apparently boaters worldoke


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hossfly (3/27/2009)*Damn your cheap,


i'm sure it wasn't the 2 bucks that pissed him off, it was the shitty customer service


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

look on the bright side...they failed


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

They had a good staff at Cordova mall back in the day. A bad day at Boaters World is till better than the best day at Boat US - they really were awful!


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

It's not the money it's the fact that they (1) obviously couldn't care less cause they are not going to have a job in a couple of weeks anyway. and (2) Thay said it has been happening all day or probably since this thing started and have not tried to fix it.

I just hope nobody else goes in there andspendsa bunch ofmoney and has this happen to them. 10% off of some electronics or something could be a whole lot more than just $2.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Went to Boaters World today about 3 pm, looked around a good long time, and nothing seemed to be reduced. Asked an employee about it, said discount is at time of purchase. Got a replacement winch strap and a cool gimballed mug holder, went to register, got 10% off total purchase, in short I'm satisfied. - Ric


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

What Boaters World did this bad experience occur at? I've shopped the "World" in Gulf Breeze many times and I've always had only the best shopping experience there. Further, often time they are cheaper then West Marine on the same item. The staff has always been very friendly, helpful and willing to chat. If all of the "Worlds" are closing then I will be very sorry to see them go.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Went there as well, people are friendly there and all. Used to shop there usually to get stuff I can't find at the local tackle shop . JUST make sure now you get your 30% off on certain items...they have to do it manually I think (just another 20%) as they say that everything is already 10% off....I got me some trailer parts..I saved a few dollars tha'ts all, no big deal, but yeah most of the store is only 10 percent off. I hated for the guys that are going to be jobless in a few weeks, but hey thats the way it is ..Good luck if you work there .... and as a last note, I woulnd't buy any electronics or high end stuff since "all sales are final" that was a bad move there, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

There all gone. And based on the price's no time to soon. Bought a cooler last summer then went to another chain store and found same cooler $40.00 bucks cheaper. Bought it and took it back the said yeah he knew it was cheaper where I was headed but couldn't say anything. Gave me my refund and away I went.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

his name is daniel and in high school he was a little snit and long story short i beat him up in high school and he ended up getting suspended if this makes your feel better![/quote]

I bet this made you feel good to get that off your chest.


----------



## Snapper King (Oct 4, 2007)

When are they actually closing the local stores. Ive been in the one in Gulf Breeze and it had a good staff.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

This Was the boaters world in p'cola on 9th and creighton.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *alum maverick (3/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Out Align (3/27/2009)*I went by Boaters world today. I didn't really need anything but just seeing what they had. Decided I had to have a Beer Mug Flag anda Willamson jig. when the guy rang it up it was like $19.33. Well I gave him $20 and started thinking about the price. Niether one was marked down. They both rang up the regular price. So as he gives me my change and I look at the recipt that shows the regular price I tell him and he says its been happening all day. Then he gets this other kid to "help" and he says that once the sale is final there is nothing he can do. Just look at the bottom of the reciept you get after you have paid. It's in huge bold letters ALL SALES FINAL NO REFUNDS, EXCHANGES OR ADJUSTMENTS ON PRIOR SALES. I said I didn't know that until I got my reciept. So I ask to speak to a manager and this kid who is maybe 18 says that he is the manager and that the option has been taken out of the computer so there is nothing he can do. Then I said did you tell all of these other people that. Thats when I hollered out "Hey Everybody it's not really 10-30% off and once you pay you can't get your money back.If ithad beenmore than a dollar or two it could have been ugly, but I just left.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that is funny, LMAO !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm listening to a story on This American Life (yes, on PBS). Stories about Circuit City liquidation. The day after the announcement, a "liquidation manager" came in and RAISED prices to MSRP, then would take 10% off that price, so they were selling stuff at higher than normal prices. Though they did drop prices the closer they got to the end.

Interesting, if sad, stories.

Jim


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Snapper King (3/27/2009)*When are they actually closing the local stores. Ive been in the one in Gulf Breeze and it had a good staff.


I was told by the gulf breeze staff (who I always thought were very good, and did apply my discount automatically today) that they were closing their doors in June.


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

yea boaters world will usually rip me off if i go there just cause im a kid.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

have some of yall tried contacting regional managers? certainly there's someone in the company that cares


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *www.fishing (3/28/2009)*Im a little confused on the ones that were happy about the place closing.How can people losing there jobs and guys like me getting screwed in the process.
> I am disgusted with BW right now because they sold me alot of bogus warranties.I paid extra on all my pumps and stuff i got for the boat with a few hundred in replacements and now i cannot get them.What happens to all the money we paid extra for this stuff.I got a tube of 4200 the other day and got home to open it.The whole tube on the inside was dried up.I went to take it back and they said no refunds.WTF i never even put it in a gun.I could have gone over to lowes and got it half price but i always try to kik the local people some business since my business is local.Anyway i just left the tube there and it was basically like taking 22 dollars and throwing it in the trash.You can bitch about 2 dollars all ya want but some of us are out of alot more money than that.I have a 180 dollar bildge pump that wont turn on and i still have 9 months on a warranty i paid 30 dollars extra for.Think BW gives a shit.Nope.


Chapter 11 BANKRUPTCYor even worse, Chapter 13 BANKRUPTCY changes all the rules... Boater's World will no longer exist in a few months... Those contracts are null and void... NOBODY to bring it back to...

A judge decides who gets any leftover money... usually it's the creditors with property that Boater's World borrowed, (think the folks who loaned them buildings, machines, product, etc... known as "secured" creditors) get the first crack at the last cash.Unsecured creditors, like stock holders, employees owed bonuses or retirements, customers holding warrantied product,etc, are down on the list. Payoffs start with secured creditors, and might work down to unsecured creditors if there's any money left.

I know a guy who was owed $30,000 from Delta Airlinesfor transporting crews from the Seattle Airport to a hotel in downtown Seattle when they went into Chapter 11 bancruptcy, two years later he got a bit more than $3200. And he had NO recourse in the courts... A judge "awarded" him a $3200 settlement. He was an "unsecured" debtor.

It ain't pretty, and it's the LAW!!!

Jim


----------



## Gixxer2202 (Jan 2, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> Judging by the signs in the windowsI am sure Bw sold off to a liquidator. Been there it sucks! When this happens a lot of people lose out including employees, past and present customers. It?s easy to say associates don?t care because they?re losing their jobs, which is probably partially true. You?ve got to remember there are a lot of things that are out of their control (pricing, new policies including no price changes, returns, refunds etc etc.). To make short of a long, I am sure a lot of pff people will be wandering into a bw looking for a steal. Keep in mind they?re going to drag out the process and hold prices as high as they can and still have people buying. A lot of things will NOT be good deals so know what you are buying and practice patience. Absolutely make sure what you buy is what you are getting, not an empty sealed box or a product in three pieces (Nomanufacture warranty will cover that). Always buy with a credit card that way if you get screwed, you have recourse. A lot of cards offercertain protections to the buyer. Look out for yourself. Do your own research. Even if there is still a district team, its liquidator rules, andthey get paidvery well to get rid of product, not to offer top notchcustomer service. BTW check your prior warranties, most retailers are backed by a third party company for the plans they offer. Give the associates a break they have to deal with pricks all day!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Hope this might help someone from "Getting Screwed!"<o></o>


----------



## InTooDeep (Oct 8, 2007)

I was in there and the same thing happened to me, but fortunately I caught it before handing him cash. When I said that it didn't take off the 10%, he just took it off and said that it was the 1st time he'd seen something not ring up properly.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Most extended warranties are through and underwriter, not the actual store you bought it through. I the case of Circuit City, for example, their extended warranties are still good - just through the underwriter. Problem is, we can't just walk into the store & ask for an exchange.

Some discounts may not ring up since some companies do not allow discounting of their products; ie. Bose & Penn (suposedly).

If you know your going out of business, at least have a little dignity & go out with some class & style.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *www.fishing (3/28/2009)*I could have gone over to lowes and got it half price but i always try to kik the local people some business since my business is local.Anyway i just left the tube there and it was basically like taking 22 dollars and throwing it in the trash.


Lowes vs. Boater World. Do you consider BW a "Local" business? IMO they are a box store no different than Lowes. "Local", to me, means the people who own the business also live here and care about the community, not just the money they are making off the people and lining some Corp. Executives pocket andcollecting big bonus checks.


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I went Sun. and bought $117.00 worth. They did the same thing to me. When he handed me the ticket, I told him that was not right. Same story, all sales final. And on top of that he was a little sh*t about the whole thing. I was pretty mad, but when he smiled and said have a nice day and come back soon! If I would not have been arrested I would have punched him in the mouth. That is false advertisement in my book. I would have thought that he could have just gave me the difference. But it will come back on them sooner or later.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe i am reading this incorrectly. but if something is supposed to be marked down upon checkout, wouldnt it be marked down before you swiped your card?


for example, when i buy groceries at winn-dixie (where i have a rewards card) i swipe my rewards card/type in my phone number and the new total appears showing the discounted products.

$54.00
-6.75 (rewards items)
______

47.25

(showing me both the previous total, the discounted amount, and then the new total). THEN i swipe my credit card.

if this is not the case then i understand; but if it IS a similar case (assuming you are looking at the computer screen as your items are being scanned), then this is carelessness on the shopper's part


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always gotten good service in BW on 9th and Daniel seems like an alright kid. And they were probably right about not being able to do anything about it. I mean come on man if they are not possibly able to give you a refund that runs through the computer (they probably can't just pull money out of the drawer) then there was probably nothing they could do.



And if they're bullshitting then make sure the price is right before you check out. Ask them "is that w. the discount?"


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I did not think I would have to ask for the 10%-30%. Once I got to looking at the ticket I realized it was not right. I guess you have never done that.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I forget to add discounts sometimes, but I have the ability to grab money out of the drawer so its cool. To give a refund cots the store money if you're using a cc. If cash then it makes no difference.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/31/2009)*maybe i am reading this incorrectly. but if something is supposed to be marked down upon checkout, wouldnt it be marked down before you swiped your card?
> 
> 
> for example, when i buy groceries at winn-dixie (where i have a rewards card) i swipe my rewards card/type in my phone number and the new total appears showing the discounted products.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I don't usually hand over my money or card until I agree with the total. If the total isn't what it should be then they can void the sale before the money is tended.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Just like Circuit City did I can assure Boater's World is doing the same thing and they jacked their prices up to MSRP before they started the sale. I was in the Boater's World in Destin this weekend and thought maybe I could find a good deal. I wonder into the stores pretty regular and price things and it was obvious the prices went up. 

A particular Perko Battery switch I wanted at one time was $39.99 but now the price had been bumped up to $52.99 and labeled as on sale with 30% off. $52.99 x .30 = $15.90 so sale price would be $52.99 - $15.90 = $37.09. That comes to an approximate savings of a whopping 7% off their everday price before filing for bankruptcy. 

I would recommend waiting a while, the store in Destin was still pretty full of stuff. I think a lot of peopel have figured out the scam they're pulling.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

file a dispute with your credit card company, next contact bbb if they are a member, then contact the DA office, then contact channel 5 news to go under cover and bust there ass.... that sounds about right:letsdrink


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

A TIP ? for what, 

Here's a tip, do your job, which includes customer service.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

That is just BS. I guess the only way to stop it isto do the math on everything as it scans. Just watch it, you'll see the price on the register.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Out Align (3/27/2009)*I went by Boaters world today. I didn't really need anything but just seeing what they had. Decided I had to have a Beer Mug Flag anda Willamson jig. when the guy rang it up it was like $19.33. Well I gave him $20 and started thinking about the price. Niether one was marked down. They both rang up the regular price. So as he gives me my change and I look at the recipt that shows the regular price I tell him and he says its been happening all day. Then he gets this other kid to "help" and he says that once the sale is final there is nothing he can do. Just look at the bottom of the reciept you get after you have paid. It's in huge bold letters ALL SALES FINAL NO REFUNDS, EXCHANGES OR ADJUSTMENTS ON PRIOR SALES. I said I didn't know that until I got my reciept. So I ask to speak to a manager and this kid who is maybe 18 says that he is the manager and that the option has been taken out of the computer so there is nothing he can do. Then I said did you tell all of these other people that. Thats when I hollered out "Hey Everybody it's not really 10-30% off and once you pay you can't get your money back.If ithad beenmore than a dollar or two it could have been ugly, but I just left.
> 
> 
> 
> Just venting. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad




Nope..you have the wrong idea..You need to go back and pick up some more stuff....



Get two shopping carts full of small crap. Lots of stuff that is hard to ring up. Be sure to get something that he has to drag a ladder out to get.. Pile the crap in the cart until it is overflowing. Ask him lots of dumbass questions.. Take the scan tags off a lot of the merchandise...as you got him running around.... so he has to run back and get the price when he rings you up.... It should take you 15 minutes at least to check out if you do this well. Now once he has it all rang up and hands you the ticket...check for the discount. If it is not there tell him to put it on there. If he says he cannot do it..Tell him to kiss your ass and leave. If for some reason the discount does happen to show up on the ticket...Tell him to kiss your ass for screwing you the other day..and then tell him to have a nice f*&^%ing day and leave.



I believe in what goes around should come around...and helping it along if it ain't coming around fast enough.



Ronnie


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf Breeze BW prices are also being rung up wrong so check them when they as you if they are right. Thestaff at the GB storeis still doing a great job and are very helpfull.Again, when they ask you "is everything correct?" Check each item before they print the ticket (I didn't). Sorry those folks are loosing their jobs.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If the pricing is ringing up in-correct and they refuse to make a correction, I think that is some sort of violation of the law.

I bet the same people that go after price gougers would be interested in this practice.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

There are ways to report them. I can't remember just who all is involved, but there is a lot of regulation requiring advertised prices to ring up as so.False advertising can get them shut down and fined. Call around and I'm sure you can find out who can help you.

Chris


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I have to get my two cents in on this. First I have had problems with BW in the past, but they are all right. They will be gone soon and I heard West Marine is in trouble too, and so I ask you, where are we going to go if the economy trips them all up?

Anyway, I go to the one on 9th Avenue. Some of the guys I have seen all along. But like some places that sell out to outfits specializing in bankruptcies, some people may be just for the closing.Amyway, I bought a Chapman's a few days ago and when I got to the register I asked: is this just $20 and the answer was yes. So, I bought it. I also used my American Express card, and if there is any trouble, Am. Express will always stand behind you.

Lastly, I am waiting for prices to go down some more. But they have doing a good business and so lots of things are being sold.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

i went there and found a pair of sebagos [plunge] a sign said 50% off i took it tobthe register and it rang up 71 something and he said oh u got the expensive ones i put them back came home googled sebagos found the same pair for 48 bucks without the 50% off:banghead


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good thread to read about before entering store. I read this thread when it was posted and just by chance a friend of mine called me just before he walked into the Destin store yesterday. I warned him about what I had read and sure enough he saw two pedestal seats he wanted and when they rang them up the price was wrong. He checked before he handed over his card. He obviously refused to pay until they gave him the discounted price.

He did say they are no longer Boaters World, some liquidator company has bought the merchandize and is selling it off.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I personally wouldn't hire an ex boaters world employee. They know the price is wrong and their still willing to decieve customers. Company policy or not, it's still theft by deception. I sure wouldn't trust that kind of character working for me.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Boaters World has been ripping folks off for a long time. I visited the shop when it was in Cordova Mall, and 3 times in a row when I went to check out items rang up at prices higher than what they were labeled on the rack. I also had a buddy that spent a TON of money in there, and they sent him a $20 card from his captains club membership. He spent $5 on something small there, gave them the captains club card, and they zeroed the card out. Told him afterwards that there was no way to put a balance on it. Seems like something they could have told him before he used it, right?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ryanbr (4/15/2009)*There are ways to report them. I can't remember just who all is involved, but there is a lot of regulation requiring advertised prices to ring up as so.False advertising can get them shut down and fined. Call around and I'm sure you can find out who can help you.
> 
> Chris


The Department of Professional Regulation in Tallahassee.

http://myflorida.com/dbpr/consumers.html

If anyone does file a complaint, you have to put your foot into it or it gets stacked up with the rest of the consumer fraud complaints.......


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My vhf died on me and I went in search of one at the boaters world 2 weeks ago. They were out of the one I wanted in gulf breeze, so I went to pensacola. They had one, and I went to check out with it. After paying (via Credit Card) I discovered that I was not given a discount. It was 10 bucks difference. The dude at the register wanted to tell me that it was too bad and there was nothing he could do, but I would not take no for an answer. He called a manager on the phone and then reversed charges on the card for the amount I was overcharged. He told me to not tell anybody because then everyone would expect it, and that stuff had been ringing up full price ever since the going out of business sale had started. I would have called the cops (in the case of the guy who paid cash and got ripped off) or disputed the charge on the credit card if they had not given my money back.

My feeling is that if the stuff in boaters world was not so insanely high, maybe they would still be in business.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I also needed some Stainless bolts and clevis for a project, so I went to the one in gulf breeze on tuesday. They were going to overcharge me for the bolts, but I caught it before paying and made them fix it.:nonono


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I never liked the "world" this and that stores. If you need trailer parts, go to a trailer shop, engine parts? try an engine shop. People that know their stuff and want to be your go to guy. Little do dads maybe from the boaters world and boat us type places.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Been there a couple of times, never had a problem. Did find parts in stock all others in town didnt have. I imagine they have known they were closing for awhile and really didnt give a s#@$. It getting kinda of scary out there now. Alot of businesses going under, gun sales through the roof, all intrest rates on credit cards going up, intrest rates on savings and cd's going down. Escambia County is having at least one shots fired disturbance every day, usually several. I dont know when we are going to get a handle on things. I do know I'm going to have to work till I die thanks to the "crash" and continued "crashing. Has anyone seen things so tough???? Oh, have a great day!!:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We will all be working until we die at the present rate, just to afford the inflation. :sick

FYI, I was reading some of the previous posts and I wanted to point out that the register screen is not pointed towards the customer at B.W. . They have it at a right angle with the customer, so you have to crane your neck to try to see what it says, and they definitely are not going out of their way to ensure you get a chance to see your invoice before they ring you up.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I went to the Creighton-9th store last night and picked up a nice gaff, a chum churn and 2 rolls of braid. Everything was discounted correctly and had no problems. The chum churn was $105 discounted from about $150. I made out pretty well.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

did they have any costas at 30% off too?


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Only thing sam beat up in high school was the cafeteria


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Where'd you find your information about West Marine? Haven't heard anything"real" about that one yet. They are still opening new stores so life can't be all that bad.



> *Nitzey (4/15/2009)*I have to get my two cents in on this. First I have had problems with BW in the past, but they are all right. They will be gone soon and I heard West Marine is in trouble too, and so I ask you, where are we going to go if the economy trips them all up?
> 
> Anyway, I go to the one on 9th Avenue. Some of the guys I have seen all along. But like some places that sell out to outfits specializing in bankruptcies, some people may be just for the closing.Amyway, I bought a Chapman's a few days ago and when I got to the register I asked: is this just $20 and the answer was yes. So, I bought it. I also used my American Express card, and if there is any trouble, Am. Express will always stand behind you.
> 
> Lastly, I am waiting for prices to go down some more. But they have doing a good business and so lots of things are being sold.


----------



## HAWG HUNTER (Mar 19, 2008)

Just to let ya guys know the one up here in Atlanta is doing the same thing Jacking up prices and then putting 20-30% off , Then I go 5 miles up the street to Basspro And get it even Cheaper. heres 1 deal I saw @ BW a tube of 5200 Caulking 24$ or you can get it on line discount boating supplies for 12$ Delivered ? wtf ?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I think if you know to check prices before you pay you'll be alright. I went a couple weeks ago and bought several items and they all rang up with the correct price. I knew what the regular prices were and what they should be discounted and asked them for the sales price after each item scanned. I did not pay until I confirmed all the items rang up at their sales price.

If you know the general prices of things before you go then they won't be able to rip you off. If your serious about buying something research the best price you can find online and then go to Boater's World and see if their discount price beats the online price. 

I just talked to the Boater's World in Gulf Breeze to confirm they're still open. I found out their current discounts are 30% - 60% storewide and then 25% on electronics. Now the big question will be are those real discounts, if so they should be below prices you can find online and at West Marine. Happy Shopping! :letsdrink


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Paid $97 for a Penn 950SSM

And $28 for a Penn 220GTO



I didn't get f*cked, I got a great deal. Thought I might pass it alone. When you guys are done being cry babies on the net maybe you can go get yourself a fishing reel and give this fishing thing a try, wont have to spend hours on the net searching for pictures of fish you really didn't catch anymore.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I went by the Gulf Breeze Boater's World yesterday and the deals are there if you want them! All lures and most artificial baits are 50% off. I believe all reels are 30-50% off. Upon checkout the young lady helping me saw that I was paying attention to whether the sales price rang up and she quickly turned the computer screen towards me so that I could see it better. I'm pretty sure the information on this forum post is out because they acted nothing like what was reportedin the early days of the sale, 100% improvement.


----------

